# timber hole off navarre...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally got some good mapping software and noticed the " timber hole" was in the area of a lot of my private stuff but I've never been there. Just wondering what it is and what kinda fish are on it. Anyone been there recently?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is said that the timberholes were left when the flood happened and the trees rotted and now are limestone holes shaped where tree trunks used to be. There are all kinds of feeshes there.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have not seen this yet, here is some video I shot a few years ago on the timberholes. 
http://www.vimeo.com/4484044


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a spot out there like that with 80 holes too.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome video, wish I knew where that spot was. What was that crazy fish at 2:50?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Awesome video, wish I knew where that spot was. What was that crazy fish at 2:50?


It is called a "Polka Dot Batfish". Here is a link regarding them.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/Descript/Batfish/Batfish.htm


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Aquahollic said:


> It is called a "Polka Dot Batfish". Here is a link regarding them.
> 
> http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/Descript/Batfish/Batfish.htm


Cool thanks


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> If you have not seen this yet, here is some video I shot a few years ago on the timberholes.
> http://www.vimeo.com/4484044


UNBELIEVABLE videos!!!!! You have definitely convinced me I have got to start diving around here! I have dove a couple of times in Mexico on "dive charters" but to be honest, I am scared to dive around here especially after what I catch sometimes. I would love to get some input from some divers on here and help me make the leap. I look at it like living in Colorado and not owning a set of skis. Hell, I have four boats and have never dove the Gulf! Tell me where to go and what I should do to get certified.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

ADRENALINE said:


> UNBELIEVABLE videos!!!!! You have definitely convinced me I have got to start diving around here! I have dove a couple of times in Mexico on "dive charters" but to be honest, I am scared to dive around here especially after what I catch sometimes. I would love to get some input from some divers on here and help me make the leap. I look at it like living in Colorado and not owning a set of skis. Hell, I have four boats and have never dove the Gulf! Tell me where to go and what I should do to get certified.


There are no words for the experience of slipping beneath the surface, and entering the other world. I would not want to ever give it up, and if you are able to become comfortable with it , you will never be sorry you took the time to get certified.
The diving around here is indeed very intresting. Unlike the usual vacation diving locations, are reefs are deeper, and most are wrecks and man-made reefs.....which adds variety. You can find quite a few good ones in the 80 foot range. Sharks don't usually bother us unless we are spearfishing, in fact I have a hard time getting any video of them, because they are afraid of the camera lights.
This thread could easily be derailed by a long discussion on which diveshop is best.....I will just say that MBT Divers trained me, they are a good bunch of guys, and they offer online classwork so that you can get the bookwork out of the way before you get to the shop. If you are a busy person that can save you a couple evenings in class. After you complete the online/book portion, you can be certified in a long weekend, or you can pick up days when you can. Most instructors will do private classes as well.
Check out www.mbtdivers.com , give them a call.
Good Luck, and glad you enjoyed the videos.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That online class sounds like the way to go, when I got certified it took 3 entire weekends. 4 days of classwork , I day of diving in a pool and the final day we did 2 dives on the ms louise tug in about 50 feet. That was at scuba tech in destin


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Haven't been down for awhile now,kinda makes me miss it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to rent gear and go out with a dive master a few times before I commit on buying all the gear.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

getter done !!!! i'm rite here in OB with ya and ill go when called .... not like you have many down days for yourself though !!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a good thing the timber holes are a large due to the fact it gets fished alot by many boats.


----------



## Chief Schuh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very cool video. You do excellent work!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> I'm going to rent gear and go out with a dive master a few times before I commit on buying all the gear.


 
You don't need a divemaster to decide your gear. Just get good quality reputable gear and get used to it all. Get *comfortable under water* with all the bells and whistles before you take on spearfishing, lobstering, taking pictures and so on.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Chief Schuh said:


> Very cool video. You do excellent work!


 Thanks, That video is a few years old, If you have some time to kill, check out the newer stuff. www.firefishvideo.com


----------

